
Pranking My Roommate with Eerily Targeted Facebook Ads - Ivoah
http://ghostinfluence.com/the-ultimate-retaliation-pranking-my-roommate-with-targeted-facebook-ads/
======
tracker1
Read this when originally posted a while back, and still get a big kick out of
it.

